# Postfix and dovecot config problem [solved]

## flatFoot_9

Hi,

My postfix has broken after reinstalling and uppgrading. Can anyone help me, I can't find out what the problem is?

This is how my log looks like:

```
Nov  5 19:39:55 myhost postfix/smtp[12992]: warning: unsupported SASL client implementation: dovecot

Nov  5 19:39:55 myhost postfix/smtp[12992]: fatal: SASL library initialization

Nov  5 19:39:56 myhost postfix/master[9811]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 12992 exit status 1

Nov  5 19:39:56 myhost postfix/master[9811]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
```

Postfix-2,5,7 is built with USE="ipv6 pam postgres dovecot-sasl ssl" and dovecot-1.1.7-r1 with USE="berkdb ipv6 pam postgres ssl"

postfix/main.cf

```
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot

smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth

smtp_sender_dependent_authentication = yes

sender_dependent_relayhost_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sender_relay
```

postfix/master.cf

```
dovecot unix - n n - - pipe flags=DRhu user=mail:mail argv=/usr/libexec/dovecot/deliver -f ${sender} -d ${recipient}
```

dovecot/dovecot.conf

```

auth default {

  mechanisms = cram-md5

  socket listen {

    client {

      path = /var/spool/postfix/private/auth

      mode = 0660

      user = postfix

      group = postfix

    }

  }

  passdb passwd-file {

    args = /etc/dovecot.cram-md5.pwd

  }

}
```

#postconf -a

```
dovecot
```

#postconf -A (generates no output)Last edited by flatFoot_9 on Thu Nov 05, 2009 9:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magic919

I think your nesting of the Dovecot config is a bit different to mine.  Check out this - http://wiki.dovecot.org/HowTo/PostfixAndDovecotSASL

----------

## flatFoot_9

I updated with the userdb passwd {}. I didn't want to change to plain text login since it's very common that I remotly access a mutt session to get my mail. I then don't want to send my password in plaintext.

my dovecot/dovecot.conf looks like this (and everything seems to work fine)

```
auth default { 

  mechanisms = cram-md5 

  userdb passwd {

  }

  socket listen { 

    client { 

      path = /var/spool/postfix/private/auth 

      mode = 0660 

      user = postfix 

      group = postfix 

    } 

  } 

  passdb passwd-file { 

    args = /etc/dovecot.cram-md5.pwd 

  } 

}
```

----------

